
UK leader Theresa May suffers resounding defeat on her Brexit divorce deal - jermaustin1
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/15/theresa-may-loses-brexit-vote-in-parliament.html
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18914411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18914411)

